# Making a 1910 Majestic bicycle stand



## John (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been trying to buy a couple of these stands off eBay. One I bid on sold for $400.00 +
After that I just gave up and made some.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 5, 2014)

They look great! I love your work!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Sellables???*

If Planning in Selling Some,,,,LMK!

They are Cool for Sure!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2014)

Fabulous, as usual John.
 I love the original drawings. 
If you had a time machine, you could go back and snatch Mr. Charles A. Persons, and bring him 100+ years into the future, so that he could see your machines at work, making his display stands.
Although, my guess is, you would of had him with the time machine.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2014)

Again, WOW !!!!    Very nice.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## John (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys!
The patent says they can be used to ride in place or run your motorcycle on the stand.
https://www.google.com/patents/US1004190?dq=1004190&hl=en&sa=X&ei=rCMKVLbOGsi4ogTZpoLIAg&ved=0CCAQ6wEwAA

I will be making extras


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

John said:


> Thanks guys!
> The patent says they can be used to ride in place or run your motorcycle on the stand.
> https://www.google.com/patents/US1004190?dq=1004190&hl=en&sa=X&ei=rCMKVLbOGsi4ogTZpoLIAg&ved=0CCAQ6wEwAA
> 
> I will be making extras




Instant exercycle for those winter months


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

You get my pm? put me down for at least one......


----------



## John (Sep 10, 2014)

I should have some tomorrow.
They look to be costing $58.00 each (not shipped), they could be cheaper if you would want to hammer them together yourself.
Not cheap but not as bad as this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ANTIQUE-1900-039-s-MOTORCYCLE-WHEEL-STAND-for-MOTOR-BIKE-BICYCLE-HARLEY-INDIAN-/271588020004?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=NZJcqIrspfPZZAa9qJWZt9lBJPI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks, John


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Sep 10, 2014)

That's some cool craftsmanship ! Any pics of the manufacturing process. Would enjoy seeing how you made each piece, that's a lot of work, even with cnc machining.


----------



## John (Sep 12, 2014)

in use


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2014)

The display stand looks like it works pretty well, John.
Especially when its being used to display a 1938 Roadmaster Supreme.

It's great to see that bike together again.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 12, 2014)

Very impressed!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 12, 2014)

Great work John! 

Now for those orders and the end result $$ & Happy Collectors!


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2014)

John said:


> I should have some tomorrow.
> They look to be costing $58.00 each (not shipped), they could be cheaper if you would want to hammer them together yourself.
> Not cheap but not as bad as this one
> 
> ...




Seems pretty reasonable to me. Lot of work there. I think it's very fair.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone has 1 or 2 of these laying around?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2021)

I do


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 14, 2021)

I could use one or two as well! @John do you have any left/making anymore after all these years?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 14, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I could use one or two as well! @John do you have any left/making anymore after all these years?




I would take 6 of these if you remake them @John


----------



## John (Jan 15, 2021)

I am out of them, but will look at making more of them. I have a lot of items I need to finish.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm down for four at least. V/r Shawn


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 16, 2021)

If you go ahead, I’d like to be on the list.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2021)

i would also be a buyer for a few sets


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 26, 2021)

FABtastic


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 26, 2021)

When is factory opening?


----------

